# .270 federal vital shock



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have three boxes of new unopened federal premium ammunition for sale. .270 with 150 grain Nosler partition bullets. Call or text Todd @ 801-230-0769 if interested. Will also consider possible trades.

Thanks


----------

